# Pricing on a job



## Henry Guilherme (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi
I'm new to this forum and hope someone out there can help out with a question that I have.
Recently I had 3 of my Photographs chosen to be used in a 5 star hotel in the suites. They are going to be repeated around 300 times. The Idea is to give them the digital file. I have been asked to give a price but I honestly don't know how I should figure out the right price. Until now I have done architectural jobs only which I usually calculate differently. 
has anyone had this experience before or can someone give me some pointers to get a correct price for everyone?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

Ask them how much they're willing to pay.  20 years ago, this would have been a $10,000/year licensing job.  Today, if you're lucky, you may get a few thousand from it.  I would ask them what their budget is for the project, add 10% and if they agree to that, call it a win.  Assuming this is a large hotel/chain, then I would be thinking in the $5-6000.


----------



## Henry Guilherme (Sep 19, 2016)

Actually the photos have already been approved and basically they are just waiting for the price. they have been put in the model suit. So I don't really know if they will give me the budget. I think that they will try to get away with a very low price. That's why I'm afraid to ask them for what they are waiting for.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm afraid you've allowed the cart to get in front of the horse...  Worse-case scenario, it will be a good lesson.  Always have prices set and agreements & usage licenses signed BEFORE you hand anything over that doesn't have "PROOF" emblazoned across it.  In that case, throw a number at them that you will be happy with and hope it sticks.


----------



## Henry Guilherme (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback. 
I think that I didn't explain myself well. What they have is just a print copy for 1 room. I haven't given them the digital format and they will only have it after the contract is closed.
Once again, thank you for your answer it has been very useful.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 19, 2016)

Try http://asmp.org or PPA for guidelines on how to determine pricing. You're talking commercial use and licensing usage.

That's good they only have a print but learn from this for next time, They're a business - you should have a contract. This is licensing usage for commercial use. Try http://asmp.org or PPA for resources on determining pricing, licensing usage, releases and contracts, etc. etc.

I must have read John's mind... his pricing seems realistic.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2016)

Henry Guilherme said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> I think that I didn't explain myself well. What they have is just a print copy for 1 room. I haven't given them the digital format and they will only have it after the contract is closed.
> Once again, thank you for your answer it has been very useful.


That's good!


----------

